# id my new fish plz oh great one



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

what is he i was thinking rhom but the red puts me off ?


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

I think S.Rhombeus .
it has red but it's no Sanchezi IMO .It's perfectly possible to have a Rhom with red on it .Most of us are just not used to it anymore with all the black,gold,diamond rhoms that are kept lately

greetz


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

:nod: rhom


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

RHOM


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

looks like rhom to me


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

what is the determining factor that decides rhom over sanchezi?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

his anal fin looks like its been eaten. You have him alone?


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Looks like a rhom to me as well! Sweet fish!









Jay,


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like a rhom.



Ex0dus said:


> his anal fin looks like its been eaten. You have him alone?


Maybe a killer goldfish?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Rhom.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its 100% rhom and i think it may be a vinny rhom


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Its a rhom...but no way to tell the river it is out of.


----------

